# New to Kayak Fishing on Lake Huron



## OddLotL1zard (Nov 10, 2019)

As the title states, I’m new to kayak fishing. We have a place in Oak Beach and I am wondering if anybody has had any luck in this area kayak fishing? Should I be trolling for walleye and salmon or casting for other fish? Any input on how far out I need to be? I appreciate any input.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bamba1jl (Nov 27, 2017)

I kayak fish this area all the time. Trolling the big lake for walleye/lakers is my favorite, but there are areas around to cast for bass/pike too. Depends on what you like best. Let me know what you like catching, I'll PM you


----------



## OddLotL1zard (Nov 10, 2019)

bamba1jl said:


> I kayak fish this area all the time. Trolling the big lake for walleye/lakers is my favorite, but there are areas around to cast for bass/pike too. Depends on what you like best. Let me know what you like catching, I'll PM you


Thanks for the verification it’s doable. I would definitely prefer walleye/lakers, but I’m unsure how far out from shore to troll. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

